# help me with colors pls!



## TheElia (May 10, 2020)

(The picture that was sent to me b4 I picked him up. Owner died. Kids didn't want it)



(I've had spice for almost a yr.)
Hello! I am new to the bunny world and need some help understanding colors! I have acquired a holland lop buck someone no longer wanted.  the picture of the first one is the buck. What color name would he be considered....I almost think its a broken blue tourtiseshell????  But not sure. Please help! Thank you!!  and for the female a tourtiseshell??? I've had her for almost a year now.  I say tourtishell due to me having a cat with that patern. Pls correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## TheElia (May 10, 2020)

I'm also thinking he isn't a holland but a mini lop...never seen 1 before?


----------



## promiseacres (May 10, 2020)

The top looks like a broken tricolor And bottom harlequin


----------



## TheElia (May 10, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> The top looks like a broken tricolor And bottom harlequin


Does he look like a holland or mini??? He weights about 5.5


----------



## promiseacres (May 10, 2020)

Holland, with that pose. I am not real familiar with those breeds. But I know the Holland are smaller and upright.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 10, 2020)

"Broken Tricolor" is redundant; a Tricolor by definition is a broken Harlequin. 

At 5.5 lbs, I have to think your boy is a Mini Lop. Hollands without the dwarfing gene can get that big, but the head/ear proportions would look different.


----------



## promiseacres (May 10, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> "Broken Tricolor" is redundant; a Tricolor by definition is a broken Harlequin.
> 
> At 5.5 lbs, I have to think your boy is a Mini Lop. Hollands without the dwarfing gene can get that big, but the head/ear proportions would look different.


Oops. You can tell I don't work with those colors or breeds.


----------



## TheElia (May 10, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> "Broken Tricolor" is redundant; a Tricolor by definition is a broken Harlequin.
> 
> At 5.5 lbs, I have to think your boy is a Mini Lop. Hollands without the dwarfing gene can get that big, but the head/ear proportions would look different.


Yeah that is what seems puzzling and isn't a mini lops face more pointy???


----------



## Bunnylady (May 10, 2020)

TheElia said:


> Yeah that is what seems puzzling and* isn't a mini lops face more pointy???*



Not the good ones.


----------



## TheElia (May 10, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> Not the good ones.


Lol please explain I'm kinda slow 😆


----------



## Bunnylady (May 10, 2020)

According to the ARBA standard, the head of a Mini Lop is to be "Strongly developed and sturdy, without being too narrow. The crown of the head is to be boldly arched. There should be a slight curvature of the skull from the base of the crown toward the nose. The head should be bold and balance with the rest of the body. Faults - Long, narrow head, pointed nose."

Oddly, the wide, well-filled muzzle isn't mentioned, though it isn't with the French Lop either, and the Mini Lop has long been known as a sort of scaled-down French.  

In other words, all those "Mini Lops" with long, narrow faces and ears are poor representatives of the breed, assuming they actually are being correctly identified as "Mini Lops" to begin with.(This is one of those things that drive me nutsy-cuckoo. A lot of people seem to call anything with ears that don't go up a Mini Lop; I can't tell you how many times I have been told, "we bought the kids a Mini Lop, and it grew up to be, like, 12 pounds." The good ones, the ones that are bred to the standard, have broad heads, thick, broad, sturdy bodies, a clearly defined crown, ears that don't hang much below the jaw, and don't weigh more than 6 1/2 pounds).


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 10, 2020)

I have a broken blue min lop...show quality buck..I’ll show pictures.  I also have two Holland Lops..by nooo means mini!  One is broken chocolate!! Yeah!  Which, yes, I know, I will get a lot of Charlies...but that’s ok, these are all for pets.  The other is a tort...but, I think she has some few more shades in there..some browns too?  Anyways..here’s my new trio.  Oh, before I go...I bought a pedigreed lionhead..supposed to be bred.  A good hour away.  The lady does this weird 3 Day breeding thing...so, first, I would have to take her back up to get he4 rebred...can I ask her to let me do it?  Sometimes..whe; I have an anxious doe, I gently rub her head, to try to relax her...until, she settles down.  No way will this girl go for that!  So, do I have to pay more if I go back?  I’m trying to buy a buck to just have my own...if I find one..fast..should I ask for a small refund?
nextvques..would you breed your lionhead..pedigree..to a lop..pedigree..?ok, here come pictures   So, at the bottom..the lop..the tort..does she look, maybe, a little tri color or with some black?  I can’t tel..this gene stipuff is driv8ng me bonkers...determining who to pair with who?!🤣❤️🐰


----------



## TheElia (May 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I have a broken blue min lop...show quality buck..I’ll show pictures.  I also have two Holland Lops..by nooo means mini!  One is broken chocolate!! Yeah!  Which, yes, I know, I will get a lot of Charlies...but that’s ok, these are all for pets.  The other is a tort...but, I think she has some few more shades in there..some browns too?  Anyways..here’s my new trio.  Oh, before I go...I bought a pedigreed lionhead..supposed to be bred.  A good hour away.  The lady does this weird 3 Day breeding thing...so, first, I would have to take her back up to get he4 rebred...can I ask her to let me do it?  Sometimes..whe; I have an anxious doe, I gently rub her head, to try to relax her...until, she settles down.  No way will this girl go for that!  So, do I have to pay more if I go back?  I’m trying to buy a buck to just have my own...if I find one..fast..should I ask for a small refund?
> nextvques..would you breed your lionhead..pedigree..to a lop..pedigree..?ok, here come pictures   So, at the bottom..the lop..the tort..does she look, maybe, a little tri color or with some black?  I can’t tel..this gene stipuff is driv8ng me bonkers...determining who to pair with who?!🤣❤🐰View attachment 73679View attachment 73680View attachment 73681View attachment 73682View attachment 73683View attachment 73684


Wow how 😍 beautiful. I'm sorry I don't have answers regarding breeding havent tried.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 11, 2020)

That’s ok, I guess I’ll have to figure it out as I go?  A lady offered me an albino mini rex.  Truthfully, I don5 love REW.   But she says it’s got harlequin and tris in it genes so it will throw color?  I only have a choc buck.  I’ve got two min8 Rex...they are both beautiful.  Not sure I need a third...but if this threw spots, not total harlequin...because that’s the one I have...and the other is a broke black...ugh, colour is so confusing!


----------



## TheElia (May 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s ok, I guess I’ll have to figure it out as I go?  A lady offered me an albino mini rex.  Truthfully, I don5 love REW.   But she says it’s got harlequin and tris in it genes so it will throw color?  I only have a choc buck.  I’ve got two min8 Rex...they are both beautiful.  Not sure I need a third...but if this threw spots, not total harlequin...because that’s the one I have...and the other is a broke black...ugh, colour is so confusing!


I couldn't agree more. 
I might mate mine this weekend but my guess is..... a harlequin and a tri harlequin might give me more harlequin 😆


----------



## Bunnylady (May 12, 2020)

The most_ likely _results of breeding a Tricolor and a Harlequin are more Tri's and Harlequins, yes. But Harlequin is not a combination of the most recessive genes in their respective series, so there are a few other possibilities, with Orange and Tort being at the top of that list. Depending on what else might be lurking, you might see Magpie (which is Harlequin + Chinchilla), Sable Point, or even Frosty, with dilute and Broken versions of all of those possible. You might even get REW's. One thing you won't get is Charlies - which are rabbits that got the Broken gene from both parents. And that's really a good thing. Charlies have very little color on them, which makes them very appealing to the pet buyer, but they also have serious problems with their digestive systems that make it hard for them to absorb the nutrients from their food and make them prone to G.I stasis. Most Charlies lead short, periodically agonizing lives as a result; some don't survive long enough to make it out of the nest box. The best way to avoid Charlies, of course, is to not breed a Broken to another Broken.


----------



## TheElia (May 12, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s ok, I guess I’ll have to figure it out as I go?  A lady offered me an albino mini rex.  Truthfully, I don5 love REW.   But she says it’s got harlequin and tris in it genes so it will throw color?  I only have a choc buck.  I’ve got two min8 Rex...they are both beautiful.  Not sure I need a third...but if this threw spots, not total harlequin...because that’s the one I have...and the other is a broke black...ugh, colour is so confusing!


Lmao definitely is


----------



## Sage and Stone Homestead (May 13, 2020)

TheElia said:


> View attachment 73648
> (The picture that was sent to me b4 I picked him up. Owner died. Kids didn't want it)
> View attachment 73650
> (I've had spice for almost a yr.)
> Hello! I am new to the bunny world and need some help understanding colors! I have acquired a holland lop buck someone no longer wanted.  the picture of the first one is the buck. What color name would he be considered....I almost think its a broken blue tourtiseshell????  But not sure. Please help! Thank you!!  and for the female a tourtiseshell??? I've had her for almost a year now.  I say tourtishell due to me having a cat with that patern. Pls correct me if I am wrong!




The little doe looks like a Harlequin! I believe your buck is called a Tri.  For Tri-colored.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 13, 2020)

I just bought a mini rex harlequin!!  I love he4 to death!!  Can’t wait to breed her!  I just spent a fortune on a ton of Lionheads...we bought out a breeder..so now I have to pass on a breeding trio of magpie harlequin...already bred...and she was going to deliver!! Ugh!  I plan to sell a bunch of the lionhead...wayyy too many.  But it was a good deal.  Most are bred.  I might sell a few as bred, since I don’t need that many kits around....ok...brings me to the colour question..I got two bucks...which do I keep?  I looked up on the net, about lionhead recognized colours...the juvenile I think might be a blue tort?  The other ...I was praying for a chocolate..but he’s not, he looks like a chestnut in other breeds, but that’s not what shows up for lionhead on the website...so, can anyone give me a clue?  Or..bette4 yet...who would you keep?  Who do you think would throw bette4 colour?  Thanks everyone!


----------

